# Best Hunting Release



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

I like my Scott. I also like a string loop.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i hated my strap release because i couldnt put my hands in my pocket and if i did get them in the release would catch. so i bought a scott dual caliper grip release. it is very comfortable and easy to use. i love it and it tightend my groups up more. and it only $50. its the same one ted nugent uses.

truball makes really good none strap releases but are all over $100 but the diamond seris is the best for hunting in there line and i plan on buying one in a yr or to just to try out.

so hope this helps u out.

and yes you want a string loop.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Try the Jim Fletcher .44 caliper by Primos*

The head of it is "free falling" and completely out of the way of your palm. Best release I have ever used. I would get the Buckle one though not Velcro...:thumbs_up

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20069&hasJS=true


----------



## brickyard20 (Jan 23, 2008)

Fletcher Hunter......Guaranteed on defects for life from supplier.....D-Loop absolutely....


----------



## floxy (Jan 9, 2007)

tru-fire judge

I like that the head can rotate independently of everything else.


----------



## stvebnny4 (Jan 8, 2008)

truball short-n-sweet....smooth, small, out of the way, very comfortable. wouldnt shot any other hunting release


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

yes def a string d loop 

and i love my true ball extream release  u can just keep it clip it to your d loop and let it hang  and u can keep your hands warm to


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

jessetjames said:


> yes def a string d loop
> 
> and i love my true ball extream release  u can just keep it clip it to your d loop and let it hang  and u can keep your hands warm to


 Yep I hang a Tru Ball Pro Diamond on my Vulcan. It stays and is silent


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

bump, for any more suggestions ?????


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I like my Spot Hogg Cascade 10. It sure made me a better shooter. 

http://www.spot-hogg.com/product_cascade_release.shtml


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the scott little goose. It can be adjusted in many of ways. Nice release I feel.


----------



## shockwave (Mar 4, 2004)

*Releases*

With a Loop, I would say Scott Rhino or Scott silver horn. Easy to catch the loop in the excitement.


----------



## huntrjm (Nov 18, 2007)

stvebnny4 said:


> truball short-n-sweet....smooth, small, out of the way, very comfortable. wouldnt shot any other hunting release


This is the release I use. I haven't used a lot of different releases but am very happy with the short-n-sweet.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

This is the one I have. I like it. You can adjust the spring tension easily and you can make it very short. My old release was too long and it cost me a 1/2 inch of draw length or so. With this one I can shoot a little longer draw. it just flops out of the way if you aren't shooting. I have no problems keeping my hands warm with it.

http://www.scottarchery.com/products/wildcat-ncs.tpl


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

With that question you are going to get alot of opinions but use what you like best. Go to your local archery shot and shoot them and see which one works the best for you. Use the D-loop and I use a scott sabertooth works like a charm!


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Sniper is hard to beat for me, I've tried them all!!


----------



## Thickets (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been using the Fletcher FletchHunter for many years and really like it. But last year I switched to the FletchHook, and it's absolutely fabulous for hunting. Instead of having a mechanism that grabs the loop, it's a hook that goes through the loop. In a hunting situation where you're trying to minimize movement and keep your eye on the deer, it's great. I've noticed that several other manufacturers are making this "hook" type release now also. Give them a look. If you're primarily a hunter, I think they have lots of advantages.

A word about velcro. A lot of people don't like velcro on clothing, etc. for hunting because of the noise factor, and rightly so. But for a release, the advantage is that you can get perfect adjustment no matter what glove you're wearing. I have light mesh golves I wear in warm weather, and thick wool gloves for cold weather. The velcro type wrist strap can adjust so the release fits the same every time no matter how thick the glove. Since I'm not taking the release off till the end of the hunt, the noise is not a factor.

One other tip. Once I have the distance between the wrist strap and the release mechanism adjusted properly. I have my wife run a few stitches with her sewing machine across the straps. This keep the release distance from getting out of adjustment. If you're interested, I post a picture of this.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a Scott Lil Bitty Goose NCS that i love...been using them for years and love them best release out there in my opinion


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a truball stinger. I like it because it is a smooth release, the head swivels, and if you wanna put your hand in your pocket, you can fold it back into your sleeve. For $30, its a winner for me.


----------



## parkerhuntr89 (Sep 20, 2007)

i like my scott little bity goose deluxe tru ball ss and my jim fletcher flat head for hunting


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

SCOTT
I prefer the itty bitty goose


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## R&B41701 (Nov 8, 2008)

for a release I would recomend using a truball of some sort. personally, I love the chappy boss from truball. even more so if you are going to be hunting out of a tree stand. For hunting perposes I love the easton Axis arrows. I love my fat boys for 3D but not so much for hunting. The best hunting sights I have ever found is the Axcel hunting sights. I LOVE THEM!!!! They are every bit as good as the 3D sights they make. Truball seems to do alot right for me!!


----------



## MOUNTIE1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Scott Shark


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tru fire judge,,,,best hunting release I have ever used.

I also use it for 3d


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Scott Little Bitty Goose

And my bow has a string loop


----------



## Shedstomper (Oct 10, 2007)

Been shooting Scott Mongoose for years now, it is finally time to retire it. Thought I would check out this thread to see what everyone recommends. I am thinking about going with the little goose, or maybe something from Tru ball. Seems both are good releases. Any other comments?


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

Can't believe anyone has mention Carter Quickie, either 1 or 2.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been using a TRU Ball Copperhead for a couple seasons. Works great for me. It easily tucks in your sleeve behind your hand and stays out of the way for climbing etc...


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have had the best results with my Scott Rhino made for shooting string loops.


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

scott shark with a buckle..


----------



## S2 Kid (Nov 30, 2008)

First post. Pro Diamond. Works great for me.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

I love the chappy boss from truball. even more so if you are going to be hunting out of a tree stand.


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Scott wildcat NCS - scott releases are top-notch !


----------



## Kipsbay (Sep 8, 2006)

D-loop w/ a Scott std. Mongoose.


----------



## ITapeIt (Nov 6, 2008)

*Best Release*

Another vote for truball short-n-sweet. Makes my Buzzcuts slice true!!!


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

Scott Mongoose, I have used the same release since 2001. Has not let me down yet. Multiple pope & young on the wall & plenty slick heads. Just get the buckle strap. Velcro is way to noisy


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

stvebnny4 said:


> truball short-n-sweet....smooth, small, out of the way, very comfortable. wouldnt shot any other hunting release


+1 and the way it is designed you dont have to look to hook on your d-loop. . . only 68 dollars
check this out
http://www.truball.com/Pages/3shortnsweet.html


----------



## k-train (Aug 18, 2006)

I recently purchased a carter quickie 1+. Was using a scott silverhorn prior to this. Silverhorn was is a nice release but the carter quickie is in a class by itself. Best wrist strap release out there in my opinion. You can interchange the springs for the desired trigger tension which is nice, especially if you trigger the release using backtension. Trigger is crisp w/ no noticeable trigger travel. Only suggestion for you if you get this release is to put it on a scott strap, the stock carter strap is not comfortable.


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

A vote for the Scott Mongoose. I have been using them for years and have no complaints.


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

Carter Quickie1 Plus .... bar none !...the best trigger shape, trigger tension adjustability (comes with spare springs) no other releases can touch it, and I had a bunch


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

k-train said:


> I recently purchased a carter quickie 1+. Was using a scott silverhorn prior to this. Silverhorn was is a nice release but the carter quickie is in a class by itself. Best wrist strap release out there in my opinion. You can interchange the springs for the desired trigger tension which is nice, especially if you trigger the release using backtension. Trigger is crisp w/ no noticeable trigger travel. Only suggestion for you if you get this release is to put it on a scott strap, the stock carter strap is not comfortable.


That is what I did as well, (used my old Silverhorn strap) but now they can be bought with a Scott strap made especially for this release.(wider connecting strap)


----------



## Shedstomper (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, lets change directions a little where are the best prices on both the Scott "goose line" and the Tru Ball line? I like the look of the Tru ball stinger, can you get it with a buckle instead of velcro? I am definitely wanting to stay away from the velcro habit. I saw the Mongoose for $56 was the best price, anyone know of a better price. Looks like this might be a Christmas gift for me. Going to try and hit a few shops and try on a few releases before purchase, but I am still leaning toward my tried and true Mongoose.


----------



## griz1955 (Dec 16, 2005)

*my favorite*

tru-ball short-n-sweet,swept back trigger


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Fletcher "Fletchunter-shorty"

Been using Fletcher for 20+ years, had 4 different wrist models. 

NEVER had a problem with any of them (sold 3 with past bows-packaged deals). I know one had well over 150K shots through it at high poundage.
And that was across 3 bows that NEVER needed new serving.

Really, if you like the strap and feel of the thing, I don't see why anybody would ever use anything else. They are that good of a product.

The only reason I could see NOT buying one, they aren't the cheapest.........and if you are prone to losing things, well buying two of them...........


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Fletcher*

All i'll ever use is fletcher releases. As for shooting with a string loop, I think that is totally prefferance I shoot one of my bow w/o a loop and I use a Fletcher 3-d because it has a really wide jaw, absolutely no serving wear. For my other set up I use a fletchhunter shorty with a loop.


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

I've been using a Trophy Hunter for over 15 years. It still works fine.


----------



## um2012 (Nov 20, 2008)

.44 caliper team primos by fletcher


----------



## brownjb (Dec 3, 2008)

I use the Fletcher Fletchhunter with no loop. Go to the store, try a couple to see what feels right for you.


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm using a Carter Strapless. Just feels good while shooting.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Scott Sabertooth- Buckle, NCS


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use a trufire dual caliper with a "pistol" type grip. I have a Scott with the same type grip for my back up just in case. Easy to grip and shoot w/ or w/o gloves. The strap keeps it attached to my wrist so I don't accidentally drop it. No pressure on my wrist and pulling #77 is much easier.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Carter Quickie 2 Plus, or the Carter 2 shot get my votes. Both have crisp no travel triggers.


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

k-train said:


> I recently purchased a carter quickie 1+. Was using a scott silverhorn prior to this. Silverhorn was is a nice release but the carter quickie is in a class by itself. Best wrist strap release out there in my opinion. You can interchange the springs for the desired trigger tension which is nice, especially if you trigger the release using backtension. Trigger is crisp w/ no noticeable trigger travel. Only suggestion for you if you get this release is to put it on a scott strap, the stock carter strap is not comfortable.



Carter is in a class all its own..... As soon as you shoot one you will understand !


----------



## 12ring2015 (Mar 22, 2007)

Scott release's by far. The customer service is awsome.


----------



## TbellVectrix (Feb 21, 2008)

I use a Scott Silverhorn, it works great with a D loop


----------



## Det (Jan 1, 2003)

*best release*

Scott sharkfor the past four years.Possibly it will become the Tru Ball Sniper once I give it a test ride this week


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

Kipsbay said:


> D-loop w/ a Scott std. Mongoose.


Same here


----------



## TNdeerSlayer (Dec 18, 2007)

Scott Silverhorn with NCS and buckle. Comfortable, always the same feel, you can tuck the release head into your sleeve cuff when walking in and climbing into the stand. Getting the hook on your D-loop is very easy and you don't even have to look to do it.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Scott*

little goose buckle


----------



## FloridaCracker (Dec 15, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> i hated my strap release because i couldnt put my hands in my pocket...so i bought a scott dual caliper grip release. it is very comfortable and easy to use. i love it and it tightend my groups up more. and it only $50.


Glad I searched before I asked. This is the same release I used and I believe I will get another one if I can't find my last one and/or it didn't get stolen with the rest of my stuff. 

Comfortable, buckled, drops out of the way OK. I don't have to worry about pockets much...but when I put my hand IN my pocket I cupped it in my palm and never had a snag on the way out. I can see how that might be an issue if you are using thick cold weather cover. 

Hope y'all had a great Christmas!
-Scott


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

tru-ball diamond pro


----------



## badgerarcher91 (Dec 21, 2008)

*scott*

i love my scott mongoose for hunting


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Still shooting an old cobra caliper , works for me !


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

TRU Ball Copperhead Xtra

Forward trigger design, dual caliper head.

nylon strap attachment system. folds comfortably under your sleeve when climbing into a stand or rattling.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

I got a scott lil bitty goose ncs velcro one, and love it to death its very comforable, and works very well.


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

i like my trufire buckle strap fold back design stays out of the way when i dont need it, cant remember how much they run i traded an old training release for it i had a scott before that i really liked but it didnt fold back


----------



## ol_skool_steve (Aug 8, 2008)

*scott mongoose*

love it and wont give it up... just got a new strap for it. it's the best feeling, shooting, and durable release ive used. :darkbeer:


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Carter Target 4


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

lnevett said:


> Can't believe anyone has mention Carter Quickie, either 1 or 2.


me either


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

It was mentioned at the beginning of the thread. I use the Carter Quickie 2 plus.:smile:


outback1 said:


> me either


----------



## Scientist (Mar 7, 2005)

lnevett said:


> Can't believe anyone has mention Carter Quickie, either 1 or 2.



I was just about to post the same thing... can't believe nobody had mentioned these yet. I absolutely love my Quickie 1+. Quality, stays out of my way. You really should check them out, much better than most I've tried.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

I use a TruFire release as well, like it alot, Easy to adjust and dependable. It does get in the way sometimes, but that's the game alot of releases play. 
Also have a Fletchhunter wrist release, older one. In fact it has the nylon tie offs not the swing arm. Have it mainly for back up but would not hesitate to use it hunting. Sometimes I have a bit of indecision on which one to pick up and stick to. Then again to me they both shoot the same, or should I say I like how both of them shoot. So why would I want to pin myself down and claim one or the other is the almighty release for me, doesn't make any sence.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Scientist said:


> I was just about to post the same thing... can't believe nobody had mentioned these yet. I absolutely love my Quickie 1+. Quality, stays out of my way. You really should check them out, much better than most I've tried.


Another vote for the Carter Quickie 1 plus.


----------



## dblbee516 (Dec 21, 2003)

I am a archery tech for Cabela's so I am in a position to try them all... My fav is Tru Fire's Hardcore if using a D Loop... The head will flex up to 20 degrees so you will set up for a perfect release no matter what your anchor point... also has a 4 oz trigger which I like but you have the option of adjusting..... I find this release to be pure quality


----------



## bowhunting4fun (Nov 8, 2004)

I use a Scott Little Bitty Goose, rope, with the buckle. No velcro!! I am sure there are other good releases but I have been using this one for 7 years or so and would not think of changing


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Scott


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Will never change from my Winn Flight Glove release,I Love it.


----------



## daytonrutt (May 17, 2011)

i was using a scott lil goose till my set up was stolen a few years back.. my buddy had a spare release it was a tru fire patriot, cheap release 20 bucks i believe but i must say its reliable.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

HTM inline


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

mooreski said:


> Another vote for the Carter Quickie 1 plus.


 X4, I've been searching for a good release lately, I'veshot quite a few. IMHO, The Carter Quickie is the best of them all. super crisp trigger and loading is a breeze with the hook. You can attach to the D-loop without even looking. Off the string, is even easier


----------



## Zephyr74 (Sep 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

CARTER! Like Mike. If you don't want to spend that much, try the Rx1 or Quickie. Use a D-loop.


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

Stan Shootoff


----------



## Bowhunter1999 (Jun 21, 2013)

Personally I use the Scott shark release and I think it is excellent it has never failed and the trigger breaks very cleanly and I have been very accurate with this release.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Shedstomper said:


> OK, lets change directions a little where are the best prices on both the Scott "goose line" and the Tru Ball line? I like the look of the Tru ball stinger, can you get it with a buckle instead of velcro? I am definitely wanting to stay away from the velcro habit. I saw the Mongoose for $56 was the best price, anyone know of a better price. Looks like this might be a Christmas gift for me. Going to try and hit a few shops and try on a few releases before purchase, but I am still leaning toward my tried and true Mongoose.


I shot the stinger for 5 years. Great release and I still shoot it sometimes. Its my backup. I personally do not worry about the velcro. I have a piece of ace bandage that I wrap around the cuff after I velcro it. I'm sure you can be more precise with a buckle, well I know you can, but after many many hours shooting with the velcro strap I could be just as precise. I knew where I liked it and put a sharpie mark on the camo fleece at where I strapped it to. I would hesitate to recommend that release to anyone. I loved it and still do. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Southpaw43 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tru ball short n sweet or scott shark


----------



## OHWoodsman (Nov 4, 2008)

Carter quickie 1+


----------



## willmitchell (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the stan shootoff 4 finger and I love it. The thumb button allows you to tuck your thumb behind it so you don't have to worry about firing while drawing. Tightened my groups and makes me feel really steady. Very adjustable too, and it has a closed jaw so it hangs while hunting.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

T.R.U BALL ASSASSIN SCOUT OR SHORT N SWEET. Best releases I have ever used!!!


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Spot hogg wise guy


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I wanted to bump this and get some current opinions


----------

